# Need help with my drive!



## chigui (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello everyone! Great to be back here and see awesome information that has helped my game a lot. But now I'm back in a slump!  My drive is all over the place. It keeps slicing both left and right, and it sometimes goes far and sometimes just a few yards! It's frustrating and I do not know what to do? I've asked some friends with more experience but all their suggestions have not really helped. At least yet. But, one thing one of my friends suggested was getting a package from this site called Golf Swing Guru that supposedly has great information and will help me with whatever I'm doing wrong with my swing (slicing, distance, and improve my handicap!). So I was wondering if anyone has used this package before. If anyone has, please give me any feedback about it, because I'm willing to pay for it if it helps my game!

I appreciate any comments about it! As I said, I'm desperate to find a solution!

Thanks,
Chigui


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't used that package but some advice I could give you is it just might pay to get some lessons off a pro and they'll look at your swing/stance.. and be able to give you advice on how to help you correct any flaws that you may have. It's just my opinion but i can read all the info that i can get my hands on and understand it but when it comes to putting it into practise, I cant always do that successfully. But when you get a lesson of a pro they'll show you on the spot ways to improve your game. hope that helps.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I haven't used that package but some advice I could give you is it just might pay to get some lessons off a pro and they'll look at your swing/stance.. and be able to give you advice on how to help you correct any flaws that you may have. It's just my opinion but i can read all the info that i can get my hands on and understand it but when it comes to putting it into practise, I cant always do that successfully. But when you get a lesson of a pro they'll show you on the spot ways to improve your game. hope that helps.


That is excellent advise to Chigui:thumbsup: Ya know Chigui the lad down under comes up with good ideas and sound advise every once in a while but I can't sing to many praises to him he may get tramatized with my compliments


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> That is excellent advise to Chigui:thumbsup: Ya know Chigui the lad down under comes up with good ideas and sound advise every once in a while but I can't sing to many praises to him he may get tramatized with my compliments


Your just playing mind games with me now aren't you bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Your just playing mind games with me now aren't you bob?


Ah! a mind...they say Its a terrible thing to waste, but in this mindless game of golf if you think too much about the shot you'll duff it every time. Its all in your head Luke. :cheeky4:
One more thing: your present is my future and my present is your past


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Ah! a mind...they say Its a terrible thing to waste, but in this mindless game of golf if you think too much about the shot you'll duff it every time. Its all in your head Luke. :cheeky4:
> One more thing: your present is my future and my present is your past


Yes Bob but when there is nothing going on in your head that can be a problem too.:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes Bob but when there is nothing going on in your head that can be a problem too.:laugh:


 Yours or mine


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Yours or mine


I think you just answered your own Bob :cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I think you just answered your own Bob :cheeky4:


I knew that


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I tend to concur with the others. Getting a lesson or two will do more good than anything than "package" you buy online.

I've been through pretty much all of those, and while some of them do have good information and advice, the problem is is that they don't work for everyone(people learn differently), and they're simply not detailed enough. They don't cover everything, so your left guessing at some things. And some of them are just plain junk... 

What I can tell you, is most of these slicing/hooking problems come from poor fundamentals. Good fundamentals can make even a bad looking swing work(Furyk). That's what they will teach you first in your lessons, and understanding that is critical to a good golf swing.

In the meantime, work on your course management. It's the easiest thing to work on and can lower your scores as much as anything. I have an article on here about that somewhere, you may want to check it out. I believe it's in my blog...


----------

